
The "Digital Native", a Profitable Myth - jonathansizz
http://thebaffler.com/blog/2014/07/the_digital_native_a_profitable_myth
======
freehunter
"stories about... disdain for email... Odd behavior for a group of “digital
natives” who supposedly know the Net like a spider knows its own web."

Just because someone is a digital native doesn't mean they like or understand
everything digital-related. Email is a terrible communication platform for the
way people communicate in casual settings.

While I agree that digital natives can't be simplified to just "anyone under
the age of 34" (and I'm not sure anyone would seriously try to apply that age
range across the board), there is something different between people born into
a culture (and lets face it, the Internet has created a new culture) and
someone who is merely trying to adapt into it. However, the author seems bent
on arguing that age isn't the only factor, which is a straw man in my books.

